
Twitch Installs Arch Linux: They Installed Xorg - eridal
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux?xorg
======
wyldfire
So we're watching the progress of a public interface to the keyboard of a
linux computer? And it accepts one keystroke per individual at a time?

~~~
eridal
yep, it took like one hour to them write the "install xorg" command

What a moment when they actually accomplished!!

.. now they realized that there's no `grub` installed, so they will attempt to
download via curl

